# Bernese Mountain Dog... need more information



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a great springer spaniel ***** who I use for hunting. She's so smart, pretty and just plain perfect for the sport that I put her on birth control instead of spaying her in case I wanted to breed her later to a worthy sire. Well as unfortunate as it is birth control fails sometimes (it worked for 2yrs so go figure) and she got knocked up by the Bernese Mountain Dog next door. 

I know the puppies won't be completely like one breed or the other and may take on personality traits of both or either one but I'm curious about the sire breed and would like to hear from anyone who's had any experience with it as a livestock guardian.

My springer is actually well suited for the farm minus that she'll flush anything if I ask her too. No aggression or poultry eating when left unattended. She spends 90% of her time outside and the majority of that is spent in a kennel unless she's accompanying me with chores. 

So any guesses how her temperament may mix with a Bernese Mountain Dog's temperament and might the pups make good livestock guardians?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

All the Burnese Mountain Dogs I've known have been wonderful! What a mix you'll have! Unfortunately I don't have much experience with them as guardian dogs. Some friends of mine who raise goats in Wyoming have two as guardians and they work great for them. Be sure to post pics when the pups are born!!!!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Springer spaniels are hunting dogs, so could show some prey drive especially on birds. 
If you Youtube Burnese Mountain dog and herding you will get an idea how they are around livestock. This particular video shows quite a lot of prey drive with chasing. They are not a lgd but considered a herding breed.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxYAsSeyCFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's not too late a vet can abort.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Bernese Mountain Dogs are dray dogs not livestock guardians. Other than being a general good all around farm dog, they are nothing like the breeds that were developed to live with the flocks. 

In fact, Bernese probably shouldn't do much guarding, since they were sent with the cart full of milk down to the village and whoever was receiving the milk would have to handle the dog and the dog couldn't go around attacking stray dogs or chasing strange people or the milk would have been spilled.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Bernese Mountain Dogs are dray dogs not livestock guardians. Other than being a general good all around farm dog, they are nothing like the breeds that were developed to live with the flocks.
> 
> In fact, Bernese probably shouldn't do much guarding, since they were sent with the cart full of milk down to the village and whoever was receiving the milk would have to handle the dog and the dog couldn't go around attacking stray dogs or chasing strange people or the milk would have been spilled.


Agreed. Not LGD's.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh it's certainly too late to abort.  I forgot to mention the pups are 5 weeks old. Just bought their 5 way for next week. Oh yea and 7 of them. I'll figure out how to post pics today. 

Ok so they won't have a career in the field, at least not on their own. Overall farm dog is a huge plus too since that's what I do. Draft dog is another plus because as any farmer knows there's lots of loads to be carried. Now my wheels are turning. 

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh it's certainly too late to abort.  I forgot to mention the pups are 5 weeks old. Just bought their 5 way for next week. Oh yea and 7 of them. I'll figure out how to post pics today. 

Ok so they won't have a career in the field, at least not on their own. Overall farm dog is a huge plus too since that's what I do. Draft dog is another plus because as any farmer knows there's lots of loads to be carried. Now my wheels are turning. 

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to guess those are handsome pups.

If the dam is a good gun dog, the pups might be, too. Many breeds of farm dog are really good bird hunters.

I know several people who shoot over German Shepherd Dogs and Farm Airedales. Cross your fingers and hope the Bernese gives you willingness to obey and work with humans and the dam gives you birdiness.

I don't believe in crossbreeding, but understand you did not do it deliberately. In that case, I think you are going to be pleased with the pups.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I'm going to guess those are handsome pups.
> 
> If the dam is a good gun dog, the pups might be, too. Many breeds of farm dog are really good bird hunters.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have crossed her deliberately, especially with a breed so different from hers. I had her on birth control with the hopes of some day finding a great bird dog to breed to her (in a year or two). I've met a lot of springer spaniels with aggression problems and other anxiety problems but she turned out to be a real keeper so the hope is still there just an expensive (1 lactating ***** and 7 puppies eat a lot!) mishap in between.

I'm still working on pics.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

<a href="http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/JaneFarmer/?action=view&amp;current=George-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/JaneFarmer/George-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

They don't sit still for a second. Here's George. Yes they've all been named (I couldn't help myself).


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

trying again


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh my word, but they are CUTE!!!! Sorry for the mishap, but congrats on healthy pups!


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Now to decide which ones are going to turn out like their daddy. I'd love to have a all around farm dog. The neighbors Bernese just wonders their tree farm keeping the peace (minus the fact that he made some chaos here). I had a dog that did the night watch but had an unfortunate accident after 10yrs of being ---- near the perfect dog. It would be nice to find someone to fill his shoes.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Spend a lot of time interacting with the pups and you should find your man! The qualities you see in a pup will generally follow them throughout their lives. There are a lot of temperament scales out there. Look for one that will have some of the qualities you are looking for. Here's one:

http://www.tiarapoodles.com/temperament.html


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Her's my lovely ***** with her litter. Unfortunately I'm a diehard for cute little things and the puppies sure know how to worm their way into my conscience. 

I let one pup at a time accompany me down to the barn while I do chores to get them use the the goats and alpacas. Both the alpacas and dairy does are good at teaching pups manners.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh my word! Those "babies" all together probably already outweigh her! Cute!


----------

